

Swedish teens riot over Instragram sex rumours - tmflannery
http://www.thelocal.se/45142/20121218/

======
yogo
Sites that try to trap you on their site by redirecting when trying to use the
Back button is tied for the most annoying thing on the web of all time. It is
tied with using an confirmation box when leaving. I'm starting to think that
having a 10+ history list of the same page you visited once might actually be
worse than confirming you want to leave.

